# Overclocked Remix



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Where I live, there are a lot of elementary school kids, as well as parents with toddlers and infants in tow on halloween. So as much as I might like to on occasion, I reign in those dark instincts to give them nightmares on Halloween. I go more for fun and ambiance, rather than scaring the bejeezus out of them. To that end, I am constantly looking for new sources of music. I mean, for the most part, I see a lot of people either going the route of the classics, by that I mean, Monster Mash, Purple People Eater, The Addams Family Theme, Night On Bald Mountain, etc... or the recent trend of Grim Grinning Ghosts, This Is Halloween, and in some cases the themes from Harry Potter and Pirates of the Carribean.

One resource that I like to use from time to time, is a site known as OverClocked Remix, or O.C. Remix for short...OverClocked ReMix - Video Game Music Community ..and in their own words: "*Founded in 1999, OverClocked ReMix is an organization dedicated to the appreciation, preservation, and interpretation of video game music. Its primary focus is OverClocked ReMix - Video Game Music Community, a website featuring hundreds of free fan arrangements, information on game music and composers, resources for aspiring artists, and a thriving community of video game music fans.*"

They have so many remixes of so many games and systems, that it would almost be quicker to list the games/systems that have yet to be done. In the context of Halloween, There are a lot of games whose theme music lends itself particularly well to the season. Games such as Doom, Castlevania, Metroid, Diablo, Zombies Ate My Neighbors, and so on....

Here are some examples:

ReMix: Castlevania II: Simon's Quest 'DarkMadnessResurrection' - OverClocked ReMix

ReMix: Doom 'Purgatory' - OverClocked ReMix

ReMix: Metroid 'Cranial Syphon [Kay-raid]' - OverClocked ReMix

ReMix: Diablo 'Tristram Rock' - OverClocked ReMix

ReMix: Zombies Ate My Neighbors 'PanicoftheUndead' - OverClocked ReMix


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*That is some good stuff, thanks for the post*


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

perdidoman said:


> *That is some good stuff, thanks for the post*


Glad I could be of help...

On a side note, I'd love to see how you fared last Halloween, after rebuilding due to Ivan and all...


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I did the not-tooooo-scary thing for a lot of years (until the neighborhood kids grew up anyway). "Cool Ghoul's Monster Party Mix" was always a bit hit with the youngsters and tweens. It mixes sound effects, original music, oldies, and a story, all on one cd. Well worth the investment of a few bucks if you can find it. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> I did the not-tooooo-scary thing for a lot of years (until the neighborhood kids grew up anyway). "Cool Ghoul's Monster Party Mix" was always a bit hit with the youngsters and tweens. It mixes sound effects, original music, oldies, and a story, all on one cd. Well worth the investment of a few bucks if you can find it. Happy Haunting!


Thanks... For the most part, the kids in our park grew up and moved out. Pretty much all that's left is retired couples who bring their grandkids here to TOT. That's probably due to the fact that the park's well lit, fenced in, and there's a 10 mph speed limit that's especially well enforced, with the park manager and local police who patrol that park relentlessly. Also, since we pay a monthly lot rent, it's pretty much the same situation as someone who rents an apartment, the owner and staff have some very precise ideas about what is and what is not acceptable...


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Just thought that I'd bring this thread 'back from the grave' due to All Hallow's Eve drawing nigh...


----------

